# Mechanical Keyboard under 5000



## setanjan123 (Nov 15, 2020)

As mentioned in the title I need a mechanical keyboard with backlight(important). Uses will be coding and gaming. All the best keyboard lists that I find have keyboards that are all out of stock right now. Can anyone suggest me a good keyboard that is available right now?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2020)

If you get rid of the requirement to have backlighting, TVS Gold used to be my hands-down favourite budget mechanical keyboard. However I believe they no longer use Cherry keyswitches (this is something you must absolutely check out in person).

Taking a quick glance, there's a HyperX keyboard for 4990 on mdcomputers.

Not sure what switches they use for that, but it might be worth looking up.

*mdcomputers.in/hyperx-alloy-core-rgb-hx-kb5me2-us.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC


----------



## rockfella (Nov 16, 2020)

If you want backlit you will have to spend more for a mechanical backlit KB simple


----------



## rockfella (Nov 16, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If you get rid of the requirement to have backlighting, TVS Gold used to be my hands-down favourite budget mechanical keyboard. However I believe they no longer use Cherry keyswitches (this is something you must absolutely check out in person).
> 
> Taking a quick glance, there's a HyperX keyboard for 4990 on mdcomputers.
> 
> ...


This is a membrane KB.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If you get rid of the requirement to have backlighting, TVS Gold used to be my hands-down favourite budget mechanical keyboard. However I believe they no longer use Cherry keyswitches (this is something you must absolutely check out in person).
> 
> Taking a quick glance, there's a HyperX keyboard for 4990 on mdcomputers.
> 
> ...


It clearly says membrane for that HyperX. Yes, TVS no longer uses Cherry switches. Black colour for it is a nice touch but still needs a backlit.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2020)

Gigabyte Aorus K9 was 5-6k sometime back, ask local sellers & see prices.

Under 4k, I have been eyeing some mech KBs, not sure about something worth it at 4-5k, most good ones from big brands are 6k+ at least:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07CN9JTWB/?coliid=IL87Z8W5D7B5Z&colid=33YJTDVPO6E9Z&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it (3k, Outemu brown)
Amazon.in (3.3k, Outemu blue)

I will prefer brown over blue because of noise that blue makes. Ask local sellers or other sellers for stock & prices.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2020)

Well derp, I misread membrane as mechanical at 2AM.

But yeah mechanicals at under 5k is nigh impossible from reputed brands.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 16, 2020)

You can check past prices of product before buying.
*pricehistory.in/*www.amazon.in/dp/B071K1Z1Y9/


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 16, 2020)

I researched a bit from r/MkIndia. The GK61 is a good one apparently. Researched a bit about it. It has gateron optical switches and the board is fully modular. But its only available on Aliexpress and banggood rn. It used to be stocked at mechkeys.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2020)

setanjan123 said:


> I researched a bit from r/MkIndia. The GK61 is a good one apparently. Researched a bit about it. It has gateron optical switches and the board is fully modular. But its only available on Aliexpress and banggood rn. It used to be stocked at mechkeys.


Yes, it is good. I totally forgot about GK61 as I don't like TKL & smaller KBs. It is a popular budget option but not easily found these days.

I think Gamdias has some decent budget mech KBs as well. Maybe ask for options & offers to seller here, do make sure that the seller is a reputed one by asking fellow members or seeing their history in the group:
AkExtacY


----------



## Neo (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah AliExpress and banggood have plenty options,I know a few -
Anne pro 2 (wireless 60% RGB prebuilt)
Gk61 (60%)
Yc66 (65%
Womier K66 (65%)


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2020)

Neo said:


> Yeah AliExpress and banggood have plenty options,I know a few -
> Anne pro 2 (wireless 60% RGB prebuilt)
> Gk61 (60%)
> Yc66 (65%
> Womier K66 (65%)


Heard of Anne pro 2 as well, don't know of 3rd & 4th options.


----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 18, 2020)

You can also check keychron -  Keychron K2 Wireless Mechanical Keyboard(Version 2) - Keychron

they have mechanical keyboards around 6K


----------



## rockfella (Nov 18, 2020)

It's barely available.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2020)

I currently own two mechanical keyboards:

Redgear Invador MK881 which I bought for about 4k INR from Amazon. I comes with Kailh blue switches (clicky). However, I faced an issue after about one year of using it: The D key stopped responding unless I hit it hard. Seems like a freak issue with the switch and I think I can fix it by exchanging the D switch with that of another key that is hardly used such as scroll lock. I am yet to do this though. So, basically if you are getting a keyboard with non-cherry switches or from Chinese manufacturers, then best not expect the keyboard to last long.

I have purchased a Logitech G512 for about 7k from Amazon. It comes with Logitech's custom GX brown switches. I bought this because the Redgear keyboard became too annoying to use and I don't own a soldering iron to replace the switch yet. Also, there is no guarantee that it would work even after replacing the switch and rather than risk it I just bought a new keyboard.

Basically, always try to get a mechanical keyboard from a known brand if possible. Even if you have to pay a little extra.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 18, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I currently own two mechanical keyboards:
> 
> Redgear Invador MK881 which I bought for about 4k INR from Amazon. I comes with Kailh blue switches (clicky). However, I faced an issue after about one year of using it: The D key stopped responding unless I hit it hard. Seems like a freak issue with the switch and I think I can fix it by exchanging the D switch with that of another key that is hardly used such as scroll lock. I am yet to do this though. So, basically if you are getting a keyboard with non-cherry switches or from Chinese manufacturers, then best not expect the keyboard to last long.
> 
> ...


My friend has Logitech G413, it had double click issues, got it replaced once, again got same issues, have to again RMA it. Many don't recommend Logitech's mech KBs but others are surely better. Still paying 7-9k is too expensive.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2020)

I was just done with cheap keyboards and this was the only one that was delivering to me the next day so I went for it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I was just done with cheap keyboards and this was the only one that was delivering to me the next day so I went for it.


Yeah, there are cases where cheap KBs do fail. But in some cases it works for years w/o issues, guess you pay for better QC with big brands but some cases like those Logitech surely annoys (they will replace problematic ones but going to service centre is a pain nonetheless).


----------



## rockfella (Nov 19, 2020)

I got mine for 3k but it is OOS now and has Chinese "blue switches". No clue about durability. Full RGB real good typing experience. No more membrane ever for me


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2020)

rockfella said:


> I got mine for 3k but it is OOS now and has Chinese "blue switches". No clue about durability. Full RGB real good typing experience. No more membrane ever for me


Which one do you have?

I hate those cheap KBs with rainbow backlight which can't be changed. I'll pick one with even just white backlight over rainbow ones. Personally, I'm eyeing that Cosmic Byte GK11 with brown switches. It seems to meet all my requirements, still expensive though but after using my friend's G413, I understand why mech KBs are loved in spite of the cost.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 19, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Which one do you have?
> 
> I hate those cheap KBs with rainbow backlight which can't be changed. I'll pick one with even just white backlight over rainbow ones. Personally, I'm eyeing that Cosmic Byte GK11 with brown switches. It seems to meet all my requirements, still expensive though but after using my friend's G413, I understand why mech KBs are loved in spite of the cost.


The one in my siggy. It is good for it's price. Fully changeable RGB. Havit HV-KB366L


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 19, 2020)

Good mech keyboards are well worth the price as they last well over 10 years. Membrane ones usually develop issues in a year if you do typing regularly. It's a pity they don't make the media buttons mechanical.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2020)

rockfella said:


> The one in my siggy. It is good for it's price. Fully changeable RGB. Havit HV-KB366L


Oh, ok. How old is it now?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Good mech keyboards are well worth the price as they last well over 10 years. Membrane ones usually develop issues in a year if you do typing regularly. It's a pity they don't make the media buttons mechanical.


My KB, CM Devastator 3, is 3+ years old now. I didn't have decent KBs fail in a year or so yet, I used to use a Logitech wireless one before this for 3-4 years.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 19, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Oh, ok. How old is it now?


It's new .. few months.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I ordered GK61 from Aliexpress after lots of research. Since its my first mechanical keyboard and I am a bit budget constrained. Compared to brands like Ant Esports and Cosmic Byte this is much more well regarded. Went with Gateron Blues. Cost me around 2800 including shipping.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 19, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Good mech keyboards are well worth the price as they last well over 10 years. Membrane ones usually develop issues in a year if you do typing regularly. It's a pity they don't make the media buttons mechanical.


Some mechanical keyboards have mechanical media keys as well, though they are mostly an existing key to be used in conjunction with the Fn key.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 19, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> My KB, CM Devastator 3, is 3+ years old now. I didn't have decent KBs fail in a year or so yet, I used to use a Logitech wireless one before this for 3-4 years.



I am not talking about outright failing. But some of the keys tend to not register the keystrokes in the first try within a year of use, sometimes you have to press harder or at a certain angle for the keystroke to register. All the keys on my 5+yr old mech keyboard still feel as it was on Day 1 (except for the media keys which aren't mech).


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I am not talking about outright failing. But some of the keys tend to not register the keystrokes in the first try within a year of use, sometimes you have to press harder or at a certain angle for the keystroke to register. All the keys on my 5+yr old mech keyboard still feel as it was on Day 1 (except for the media keys which aren't mech).


My Logitech wireless one did have some keys which had to pressed after 2-3 years of use. I think a few keys stopped, that's why I threw it away. My current KB has no issues at all since 3 years, just bit dirty which isn't as easy to clean as a mech KB with removable keycaps. My KBs with home PCs have lasted a few years without issues as well, so never had a membrane KB fail in 1 year (never bought those ₹200 KB though).

My old Logitech KB was 800-900 & Devastator 3 combo was like 2.5k (its mouse failed in 2 years though, left click issues), so hard-pressed to justify 7-9k on a KB for me. I know many who will likely not spend over 1-1.5k on KB+mouse.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 22, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I am not talking about outright failing. But some of the keys tend to not register the keystrokes in the first try within a year of use, sometimes you have to press harder or at a certain angle for the keystroke to register. All the keys on my 5+yr old mech keyboard still feel as it was on Day 1 (except for the media keys which aren't mech).


You are right. Membrane keys do tend to get stickier/harder to press within 1/2 years. I will not buy a membrane again.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> My Logitech wireless one did have some keys which had to pressed after 2-3 years of use. I think a few keys stopped, that's why I threw it away. My current KB has no issues at all since 3 years, just bit dirty which isn't as easy to clean as a mech KB with removable keycaps. My KBs with home PCs have lasted a few years without issues as well, so never had a membrane KB fail in 1 year (never bought those ₹200 KB though).
> 
> My old Logitech KB was 800-900 & Devastator 3 combo was like 2.5k (its mouse failed in 2 years though, left click issues), so hard-pressed to justify 7-9k on a KB for me. I know many who will likely not spend over 1-1.5k on KB+mouse.


YMMV with less typing.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 22, 2020)

rockfella said:


> YMMV with less typing.


I surely don't type all day, but surely more than most people + gaming on it. Maybe I was just lucky, IDK, but KBs from good brands have lasted me a few years. Last KB that gave me issues was my old laptop's KB which I replaced but ironically that wasn't used as much as my Devastator KB.


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 27, 2020)

I have seen good reviews for Gamdias Hermes E3. Comes in both Black and white and has RGB backlighting too. Its TKL.
It seems to have bad keycaps but decent keys for the price.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2020)

I've got Keychron K1 104-key keyboard from here: www.keychron.com

It's on its way.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 26, 2020)

ico said:


> I've got Keychron K1 104-key keyboard from here: www.keychron.com
> 
> It's on its way.


Are you in India?


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2020)

rockfella said:


> Are you in India?


Nope. USA.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 29, 2021)

Any mechanical wireless keyboard with multimedia keys @ 5k ? 
Didn't want to start a new thread as I am not sure if I am go ahead with this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Any
> 
> mechanical
> wireless keyboard
> ...


Select any 3


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 30, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Any mechanical wireless keyboard with multimedia keys @ 5k ?
> Didn't want to start a new thread as I am not sure if I am go ahead with this.


No
I think Cosmic Byte GK11, Redragon SURARA K582 & Gamdias Hermes M5 are some good choices under 5k sorted cheapest to most expensive. 

This is a wireless option I found, not sure how good it is:
Amazon.in: Buy Cosmic Byte CB-GK-14 Sirius Bluetooth & Wired Mechanical Keyboard with Per Key RGB, Outemu Blue Switches (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Cosmic Byte Reviews & Ratings


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 30, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Select any 3


ok I am abandoning multimedia keys. I'll figure something out for those. Options please ?
@omega44-xt  Thanks for that. I had looked into it. It seems to we a bluetooth one which is big no, coz latency.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 31, 2021)

I am really drooling over Logitech G613 - 6.6k on primeagb
I can't decide! Feels like too much a of splurge. Bought a mk275 a month ago, which I am perfectly happy with. But I had the (mis)fortune of finally trying a mechanical keyboard a couple of days ago. Turns out the hype is real. arghh


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 31, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> ok I am abandoning multimedia keys. I'll figure something out for those. Options please ?
> @omega44-xt  Thanks for that. I had looked into it. It seems to we a bluetooth one which is big no, coz latency.


I doubt there are other wireless ones with dongle, but do search. IMO there are some 60% or TKL mech KBs under 5k which people say are good like some Gamdias Hermes E2/E3 or something, but I personally have doubts about durability from small brands. 

Also, I prefer the full 108 key KB, so holding out on KB purchase for myself. Have been eyeing CB GK11 brown but again durability issue.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 31, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> I am really drooling over Logitech G613 - 6.6k on primeagb
> I can't decide! Feels like too much a of splurge. Bought a mk275 a month ago, which I am perfectly happy with. But I had the (mis)fortune of finally trying a mechanical keyboard a couple of days ago. Turns out the hype is real. arghh


My friend has G413, has the famous double clicking issue of Logitech. RMA'd it once. So find out about G613 issues. 613 seems to lack backlit keys, otherwise looks good. IMO they should at least put a white backlight in such expensive KBs.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 31, 2021)

Backlit is completely pointless for me. Besides wireless cannot be backlight, unless I want a 2 day battery life. G613 reviews also mention double press issue


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Backlit is completely pointless for me. Besides wireless cannot be backlight, unless I want a 2 day battery life. G613 reviews also mention double press issue


It can be but you wont find good wireless backlit budget options in India. Try to get GK61 or SK61 from meckeys or Velocifire TKL for ~50$ from USA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 31, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Backlit is completely pointless for me. Besides wireless cannot be backlight, unless I want a 2 day battery life. G613 reviews also mention double press issue


If you have never used backlit KB, you will likely not miss it. If you had used a backlit KB, you will miss it soon (happened with me).


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 4, 2021)

How is this for an option ? overshoots the budget by 1k ->  Asus Tuf k3


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 4, 2021)

vito scalleta said:


> How is this for an option ? overshoots the budget by 1k ->  Asus Tuf k3


TUF K3 is considered good, 6k is good. There was a Gigabyte mech KB for 6k once as well.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I currently own two mechanical keyboards:
> 
> Redgear Invador MK881 which I bought for about 4k INR from Amazon. I comes with Kailh blue switches (clicky). However, I faced an issue after about one year of using it: The D key stopped responding unless I hit it hard. Seems like a freak issue with the switch and I think I can fix it by exchanging the D switch with that of another key that is hardly used such as scroll lock. I am yet to do this though. So, basically if you are getting a keyboard with non-cherry switches or from Chinese manufacturers, then best not expect the keyboard to last long.
> 
> ...



 flaws are that it does not have dedicated media keys, window key lock, macro keys unavailable.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 26, 2021)

need a wired KBD with backlight, game mode keys, dedicated media keys and usb passthrough(must). if it comes in mechanical flavour, most welcome.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> need a wired KBD with backlight, game mode keys, dedicated media keys and usb passthrough(must). if it comes in mechanical flavour, most welcome.


What do you mean by "game mode keys"? Macros?

Rest can be found in expensive mech KBs mostly, which will cost 10k+, like Corsair K95 or K70 or HyperX alloy elite or Razer Blackwidow V3 & others. Or you can buy a top-quality membrane KB like Corsair K55 for under 3.5k.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 27, 2021)

Like those available in logi G110 i am using fr last 11 years.
Yes hyperx alloy,k95,k70 all have game mode keys and usb passthrough. K95 has macro keys also. How is xpg summoner ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2021)

I have alloy elite with blue switches, whichever keyboard you choose if there is option to try out the keys you should do that.
My keyboard is absolutely great for programming and writing emails but I cant use I wont take it to office as its too loud..
Get a brown keyboard if you are a typist like me but want a quiet keyboard. I dont like reds at all.

Also TIL keychron sells in india, those are very good kbs imo, wireless + mac compatibility + gateron which are almost as good as cherry


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Backlit is completely pointless for me. Besides wireless cannot be backlight, unless I want a 2 day battery life. G613 reviews also mention double press issue


keychron kbs are wireless + backlight and have good battery. They also support wired mode
BT Working Time (Backlit off): Up to 240 hours (Lab test result may vary by actual use)
BT Working Time (Single LED): Up to 68 hours (Lab test result may vary by actual use)


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I have alloy elite with blue switches, whichever keyboard you choose if there is option to try out the keys you should do that.
> My keyboard is absolutely great for programming and writing emails but I cant use I wont take it to office as its too loud..
> Get a brown keyboard if you are a typist like me but want a quiet keyboard. I dont like reds at all.
> 
> Also TIL keychron sells in india, those are very good kbs imo, wireless + mac compatibility + gateron which are almost as good as cherry


I have personally selected brown & red keys for myself when I get a mech KB. Any reason you don't like red? I'm avoiding blue because of the noise.

Any place you know where we can try out mech KB? I have used a friend's G413 & it feels very good. Its switch seems similar to brown from hat I read.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I have personally selected brown & red keys for myself when I get a mech KB. Any reason you don't like red? I'm avoiding blue because of the noise.
> 
> Any place you know where we can try out mech KB? I have used a friend's G413 & it feels very good. Its switch seems similar to brown from hat I read.


I like the feedback when I type, it makes writing documentation enjoyable lol.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I have personally selected brown & red keys for myself when I get a mech KB. Any reason you don't like red? I'm avoiding blue because of the noise.
> 
> Any place you know where we can try out mech KB? I have used a friend's G413 & it feels very good. Its switch seems similar to brown from hat I read.


AliExpress used to be great for this, I think you could buy switch testers there for cheap.. I'm not sure tho.. and try them out. But no longer  try a good gaming store if possible. 
In my office, plenty of mech kb enthusiasts are there, that's how I tried reds and Logitech romer gs


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 28, 2021)

how is xpg summoner?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> how is xpg summoner?


Seems like a great keyboard


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 28, 2021)

finally decided to buy k70 rapid fire mk.2 SILENT. Any flaw except price?
What is the usage of two usb cables?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> finally decided to buy k70 rapid fire mk.2 SILENT. Any flaw except price?
> What is the usage of two usb cables?


At 15k, should've gone for a custom keyboard.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> finally decided to buy k70 rapid fire mk.2 SILENT. Any flaw except price?
> What is the usage of two usb cables?


Price? For USB passthrough, I think. My friend's G413 has 2 USB cables as well.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> At 15k, should've gone for a custom keyboard.


 where in kolkata i will get that facility? and what is custom keyboard?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> where in kolkata i will get that facility? and what is custom keyboard?


I suppose buying a KB base, then switches separately.
Like this barebone kit:
MECKEYS - Mechanical Keyboards and E-Sports Accessories

People solder desolder their own KBs, enthusiasts, that is. I personally will go with a KB from a big brand instead.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I suppose buying a KB base, then switches separately.
> Like this barebone kit:
> MECKEYS - Mechanical Keyboards and E-Sports Accessories
> 
> People solder desolder their own KBs, enthusiasts, that is. I personally will go with a KB from a big brand instead.




no RGB , most are out of stock, in stock are 60% layout only. None looks like a mechanical keyboard.

i too  will prefer BIG BRANDS .


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 28, 2021)

there is a switch which says  "switch between polling rates or go to the BIOS mode. " what does that mean?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2021)

15k is an insane price for it, yes RGB Is good but its still insane


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> None looks like a mechanical keyboard.


What's that supposed to mean? 

Better options IMO if you want to spend that much on a keyboard:
*www.meckeys.com/shop/keyboard/100-keyboard/ducky-one-2-rgb/*www.meckeys.com/shop/keyboard/100-keyboard/va108m-rgbk/


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> 15k is an insane price for it, yes RGB Is good but its still insane


 yes, but most of the mechanical kbds are out of stock. only a few with all the features available are left. 

Dedicated multimedia keys
Vol Up Down button
Mute button
WIN key disable button
RGB backlight with per key light settings
Cherry MX Silent
USB pass through

in which KBD i can find all these at a lower price ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> Better options IMO if you want to spend that much on a keyboard:
> *www.meckeys.com/shop/keyboard/100-keyboard/ducky-one-2-rgb/*www.meckeys.com/shop/keyboard/100-keyboard/va108m-rgbk/


 means ... they look like rubberdome kbds... it may be for the pics. however i will stick to BRANDS only.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> yes, but most of the mechanical kbds are out of stock. only a few with all the features available are left.
> 
> Dedicated multimedia keys
> Vol Up Down button
> ...



That is true, with the short demand you cannot find any kb that provides these features..
However consider I bought alloy elite for 7.1 k.. I am sure there would have been similar deals in the future. Anyhow its a great kb, corsair has a great brand value and enjoy what you bought


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2021)

Checkout /r/mechanicalkeyboards 

Custom mechs are hard to get and also require some knowledge to build it. Also you won't find a full size custom board. So if you want something ready made and full size, you can go with Corsair/hyperx

But otherwise it doesn't make much sense to get a Corsair keyboard for 15k when you can get a custom board for the same price (idk about availability in india though)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> means ... they look like rubberdome kbds... it may be for the pics. however i will stick to BRANDS only.





avichandana20000 said:


> yes, but most of the mechanical kbds are out of stock. only a few with all the features available are left.
> 
> Dedicated multimedia keys
> Vol Up Down button
> ...


All key caps look almost same. I'm using a HCL diamond with Cherry MX Black in which Esc, F4 and F6 keys are not working. They are either dead or their metal paths in PCB is broken. Either way, I can't check that by replacing the switches. If it was hot swap, I'd have done it myself. You don't want to be stuck with few dead keys after warranty is over if a keyboard that expensive comes with soldered switches only.


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> All key caps look almost same. I'm using a HCL diamond with Cherry MX Black in which Esc, F4 and F6 keys not working. They are either dead or their metal paths in PCB is broken. Either way, I can't check that by replacing the switches. If it was hot swap, I'd have done it myself. You don't want to be stuck with few dead keys after warranty is over if a keyboard that expensive comes with soldered switches only.


You can desolder the switch and check the pcb with tweezers


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 1, 2021)

so i hope nobody is against the kbd, its only the price we are paying. i am even agree to buy k95 platinum kbd if its available.  The scarcity gets exploited at its full potentials. However, i am getting it as a gift from my daughter.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2021)

great kb buddy


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 4, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> great kb buddy


Thanks. You see g110 has led my choice for this


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 5, 2021)

avichandana20000 said:


> However, i am getting it as a gift from my daughter.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 8, 2021)

Got this as a gift from from Corsair... courtesy my daughter.


----------



## Funkatronic (Apr 22, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> At 15k, should've gone for a custom keyboard.



15k won't get you a custom keyboard. 25kish plus


----------

